# 3rd budgie



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello,

I am thinking about getting a third male budgie and housing him by himself while putting my two females together.

Will this work or will the 3rd budgie get ****ed he is in a cage alone?

Would they be able to socialise together outside the cage or would there be fighting and jealousy?

Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm not sure what you think you are going to accomplish by getting a third budgie. I would highly recommend you stay with just the two you have at this point in time.
If you are seriously thinking about getting another budgie, there are many things to consider before doing so.
If the male is to be housed alone, then you will need to spend more time with him in order for him to feel as if he has a flock member.
The two females are fine together as you know. 

There is no guarantee the three birds would get along during out-of-cage time. The male could easily try to bond with one of the females.
Having an odd number of birds is often problematic.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.
Do you really want another pet


If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current birds (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.
Quarantine your new bird!
Yes - Quarantine IS necessary

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.

Where do you plan to get the new bird?
Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store

As you would be housing the male budgie separately, it would probably be best for his cage to be in a different room than the females.
Additionally, bringing a male into the mix may increase the hormone production int he females which is not something you want to have happen.

 Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense


*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I don't have any particular goal I am trying to achieve. I just love birds and would like more.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I can understand your desire for "more" but I will tell you that more is NOT always better.

Having just two budgies can be very rewarding. The more birds you have, the greater mess, work, and veterinarian bills.
If you really want more, can afford the time, effort and financial expenditures if there are illnesses and/or injuries, then I'd suggest you get a very large flight cage, get two males and **house them in a different room than Cassie and Luna.*

*Where would you plan to get the budgies? 
Do you have a reputable and ethical breeder near you are would you be willing to take in rescues?
Are you able to afford the addition expenses (to include possible veterinarian bills)?
Do you have an Avian Vet?*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Honestly I have been in a hard lockdown for about 11weeks, it is showing no sign of ending any time soon. I literally have nothing but time and money haha.

I have found a local breeder who breeds both budgies and cockatiels

So this is a good option. I know they are well taken care of and shown a lot of love. I don't think the same is true of my first two pet store budgies unfortunately. The staff and customers all grabbed them frequently so I think they came to me a little traumatised.



Actually when I got my second budgie she was the last one left and a customer who had no intention of buying her was chasing her while she tried to flap away from him. So that is why she ended up in my flock

It was an impulse buy I suppose but not one I regret. I am very happy to have her home. And even though I am not a perfect bird owner I do think she is happy in an environment where she is no longer being chased or grabbed constantly.

I am envisioning many joyful years ahead with my budgies so I am fine to be patient and wait for them to recover from their negative experiences


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Then I'd go with a big flight cage and get two budgies of the same gender (male this time?) so everybudgie will have a friend!*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

The budgie I am looking at is a male. I wanted to get a second male sometime in the future for him to have a friend while I'm at work. However he is already bonded to a female.

Would you advise me against bringing her home as well and get another male later instead?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would NOT get a mixed gender pair. 
Is there only one male available at this point in time?
If you get one male now and another later, remember you will need to quarantine the new budgie away from ALL THREE of the current budgies when the time comes.*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

These are the two currently available


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee has given great advice. They're gorgeous! From the photo, which admittedly is possibly the worst example for telling gender (I know you didn't take this photo, haha), it doesn't even look like either of them are male! Of course that could be the flash. If you could get other photos, that would be great


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

That is the best pic I have of the male atm. I have asked for more and will send them over when I receive them. 

It would be great news if they are the same gender cos I can get them both at the same time


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We will need full frontal pictures of the ceres taken in natural light with no flash and no direct sunlight in order to determine their genders for you.*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Working on it! Waiting for the breeder to get back to me.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I know it isn't perfect but it is the best I have for now. Does anyone want to weigh in on gender? The breeder says the blue one is male and the green one is female.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*From the posted pictures, the blue is definitely a male.
The green does look to be female.

Are you going to get the male?*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yep, I agree with Deb. Green looks to be female! The blue is definitely male.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Yup I will get the male. He is so handsome.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Thanks for all your help so far. Are you able to tell me if they are still quite young? The breeder says they are 8 weeks, it does look to me as though they still have their baby bars.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The pictures aren't clear enough to tell how young they are. When will you be picking up the male?*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I am getting him in two weeks 

I will post pics of their heads if I receive any better photos in the meantime so we can determine age.

It has been a month so I am moving my girls in together sometime this week hopefully. And then I will prepare Lunas first cage as a temporary home for my new arrival while he goes through his month of quarantine.

Should be ready to add to my flock by that time


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wonderful!! I'll be looking forward to your updates.*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello all,

I thought I would show you the set up I have for my handsome boys arrival. Don't worry too much about the size, it is not going to be his home long term just for now.

I also am planning on spamming you with some pics I have of my lad I hope you don't mind 

Oh and I am including a pic of a baby budgie the breeder says is nearly ready to leave the nest and is male. I am considering him as a friend for Hamlet.

Currently referring to him as blue bum budgie. I think you will see why 









Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Absolutely beautiful!! *


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I have decided to keep my flock to just two atm. Today when I was doing a bonding session Luna jumped on the millet spray to use as a perch. She looked at my hand and briefly considering hopping on it before changing her mind. 

The confidence is growing and I am so close to a break through.

My flock can grow when the time is right 😁


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent decision!! I think you are making a very wise choice right now.

I'm closing the thread. We can revisit the issue if/when you decide to add to the flock in the future.*


----------

